# I can't build a bridge over terraformed water???



## Mello (Apr 9, 2020)

This doesn't count as a river? River fish spawn in this water, but I can't build bridges here? How do I get around this? Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 9, 2020)

I think it only counts as a river if it leads to the ocean. Does it lead to the ocean?


----------



## Mello (Apr 9, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> I think it only counts as a river if it leads to the ocean. Does it lead to the ocean?


I tried destroying the strip of land on the left, and I did join the water there all the way to one of my original rivers, but still no dice


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 9, 2020)

Looks too close to the dock. Or the gap may be too wide.


----------



## PeachTea04 (Apr 9, 2020)

I think it's cuz you're building it right up to the beach?


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 9, 2020)

I think your river is either too long or too short. You need to play around with it some more.

EDIT: Didn't notice at first. You're building too close to the beach it seems. So my suggestion above may work if you give it more room.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 9, 2020)

I think it's too close to the dock, too.


----------



## Aardbei (Apr 9, 2020)

I think it would be too close to the edge, that's why you cannot build it


----------



## Mello (Apr 9, 2020)

Okay thanks for the speedy replies, guys. I'm gonna try shifting it back a bit and see what happens

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020






 OMG YOU GUYS ARE GREAT. I didn't even realize I was that close to my beach on the left side. I just had to move it back one tile, wow, lifesavers, you guys. I literally sat here for 40 mins, building, destroying, widening, connecting water, googling, and couldn't figure it out. You guys saved my dream--.. no, you all saved my town. Thanks so much.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 9, 2020)

That’s a really beautiful landscape to see as you first enter your town.


----------

